# Worms coming out of chicken's butt



## cheepcheep (Aug 11, 2013)

Please help me!!! There is a huge clump of small maggot looking worms coming out of my chickens butt and she is very ill what is this? What do I do??!? She is dying


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Flystrike....

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/7...autionary-tale-with-graphic-photo-progression









http://www.tillysnest.com/2013/05/buzz-off-preventing-flystrike-from.html


----------



## cheepcheep (Aug 11, 2013)

I think you were right wow that has got to be the grossest thing I've ever seen. Poor girl  we did everything we could but she didn't make it. She was already pretty weak and old already


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's a horrible way to die. It might be time to change your flock management tactics so that the birds don't suffer so before they die.


----------

